# couple of my grinders that I make



## Mac (Feb 5, 2010)

The one on the top is mesquite with bark left on, and the other is feathered sycamore, bubinga,zebra,maple,walnut and purple heart. They are both close to 14'' tall.


----------



## Mac (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks like I need to search for my tripod and make a tent..


----------



## Mac (Mar 17, 2011)

I think I am going to quit posting pictures too. NOT
Happy anniversery grinders. I know its a little after the fifth of Feburary, Oh well.


----------



## OOPS (Mar 17, 2011)

When I saw your subject I asked myself, "Why would someone post a picture of sandwiches?"  

Hee hee, what a surprise when I saw your photo.  I think I have been near the CA for too long.  The lower grinder is really beautiful.  Great concept for a grinder, as I have never seen one segmented before.


----------



## Rchan63 (Mar 17, 2011)

I like the way it have a twist to it. How did you cut the blank?


----------



## alphageek (Mar 17, 2011)

LOL.. Nice bump Mac.    I have to say I didn't see this the first time.. I like them, but a question - do you sell them?   14" is a pretty bigger grinder - are those popular?


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 17, 2011)

Segmented one is very cool.


----------



## Mac (Mar 17, 2011)

alphageek said:


> LOL.. Nice bump Mac.  I have to say I didn't see this the first time.. I like them, but a question - do you sell them? 14" is a pretty bigger grinder - are those popular?


 
I have an order for 2 now. The kit I use can be shortened as much as you want. The ones that I have made so far are streched a little. And most that buy want something to show of their kitchen. As well as a good tool.


----------



## Mac (Mar 17, 2011)

Rchan63 said:


> I like the way it have a twist to it. How did you cut the blank?


Will try to put something together so you can see, I am not very good at typing what I can show. I will tell you this it is so easy you won't believe.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice looking grinders.  I really like pepper mills and think the Segmented one is very nice.    The comment I would have is also on size - I think 14 inches is pretty big if you want to be able to keep your spices fresh before grinding them at your table.  It's nice to know those can be shortened up - I've often wondered about those.


----------



## Mac (Mar 17, 2011)

Glue boards, then draw line diagonal, cut along line. This next part is a little tricky. Move one piece to the outside of the other piece. No flipping or turning just move the one piece. Notice in the second picture the now inside boards were the outside. Before reglueing I will add another board to keep the varing colors. After glueing the pieces retrim the ends square.
Hope this helps.


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 18, 2011)

alot of restaurants want show pieces for a grinder so thats what big ones are usually for.


----------



## simomatra (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice grinders especially the segmented one


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 19, 2011)

Very nice Mac,  I do a lot of grinders and have done quite a few of the segmented ones... they are actually my favorites to create.....  you gave me a crick in my neck looking at the sideways picture though.... would recommend you turn the picture next time upright... 
They look like the crush grind style of grinder... they are the only kind I work with... so much more design opportunity.


----------

